# Go away rain!



## Rufini (Sep 9, 2011)

Normally Dan gives Vincent walks during the week but as I have been working from home I've been instructed to do it instead...finished working about 20 minutes ago but just don't want to go out because of the weather! 

Get ready for some very wet pup and owner pictures D:

*grumpy*


----------



## emmelg (Mar 4, 2012)

Poor you i don't like the rain much either, it's quite dry at the minute in Liverpool, but if it's raining in manchester it usually passes this way

Leanne x


----------



## Sezra (May 20, 2011)

I don't mind dog walking in the rain as long as I don't have a pushchair with me, then it is just all round miserable! Especially trying to get everyone in at then end of it!


----------



## Greenleys19 (Aug 30, 2011)

I agree I hate walking in the rain, and seeing that I have 3 to walk 3 wet dogs is not nice! I've managed to dodge the showers today thank goodness, so I have happy dogs and a happy me


----------



## designsbyisis (Dec 27, 2011)

I got caught in a hailstorm this morning !!! Yuck 


---
I am here: http://tapatalk.com/map.php?3ma311
Sent from my iPhone 
Lisa - mum of 3 boys, Dexter Cockapoo & 4 hens !


----------



## lady amanda (Nov 26, 2010)

At least he lets you wait....Lady rings her bell non stop when it rains....she just loves a good soggy walk


----------



## JoJo (Mar 2, 2011)

I don't mind the wet walks .. but it is harder work to dry them etc ... didn't get caught in the rain today but very soggy under feet and paws :S

Oh the bells Mo  well I am ringing them, not much interest from my girls though  I swear Honey was sat there today thinking "Are you training yourself mum? because you are doing really well at that bell ringing"... 

Hubby just told me off for smiling at my laptop ... back to sad grumpy face now lol


----------



## Rufini (Sep 9, 2011)

I went out in a break in the clouds  BUT someone decided to be a muddy pup as usual  I just didn't want to give him his THIRD bath of the week D:
Haircut tomorrow!!


----------



## JoJo (Mar 2, 2011)

Ruth we will be waiting for the before & after post tomorrow them .. please  

Enjoy your hair do Vincent  .... no bows please


----------



## Rufini (Sep 9, 2011)

JoJo said:


> Ruth we will be waiting for the before & after post tomorrow them .. please
> 
> Enjoy your hair do Vincent  .... no bows please


There definately will be! He's going for a new look.................................................................


----------



## JoJo (Mar 2, 2011)

ha ha ha highlights  .... or pom pom's


----------



## Rufini (Sep 9, 2011)

JoJo said:


> ha ha ha highlights  .... or pom pom's


MAYBE!!!


----------



## lady amanda (Nov 26, 2010)

Pink or blue????


----------



## Kirsty (Sep 9, 2011)

As long as he's not bald. Cara's in on Saturday for a face trim, wash & blow dry xx

Don't forget my poo puddle idea - saves baths - get one of those garden flexi tubs & put about 5-6" of warm water in it http://m.diy.com/mt/www.diy.com/nav...-Large-Flexi-Tubs-Pink-9375448?&action=detail

Kxx


----------



## wilfiboy (Sep 18, 2010)

Chucking it down today I'm sick of this Drought x x


----------



## designsbyisis (Dec 27, 2011)

Its ridiculous isn't it ! If this is drought conditions then I'd love to see how we'd cope in a monsoon !!! Such a joke these water companies !


----------



## Rufini (Sep 9, 2011)

Well ouup norf we have enough for everyone! In fact, I am certain it's rain at least every day this month so far...!


----------



## lady amanda (Nov 26, 2010)

we have had not enough rain over here.....we are short over 100mm but we are expecting some tomorrow.


----------



## wilfiboy (Sep 18, 2010)

Its supposed to be the driest here since 1976 and we ended up with stand pipes then, but did get an amazing summer x x


----------



## lady amanda (Nov 26, 2010)

wowie....it is a crazy year for weather....we broke a record here...the hotest day in March EVER!!!


----------



## JoJo (Mar 2, 2011)

Rain all day .. oh with a few dry spells .. but me and my poos went for the soggy look today ... dried my girls twice today ... they looked like skinny poodles and me, well I looked better than normal lol ..some may say .. a drip


----------



## Emily+Harry (Mar 31, 2012)

Yep the rain in Blackpool is relentless - its only rudi's second walk so should i still take her tonight in the rain? I used to love walking my dogs in the rain but not sure if she will love it haha  xx


----------



## emmelg (Mar 4, 2012)

I dont see why not, maybe just take him for a short stroll and see how he goes
He'll have to get used to our lovely british weather sooner or later x lol x 

Leanne x


----------



## Kirsty (Sep 9, 2011)

Rufini said:


> Well ouup norf we have enough for everyone! In fact, I am certain it's rain at least every day this month so far...!


I'll second that one!! Saves getting the car washed though xx


----------



## Kirsty (Sep 9, 2011)

Emily+Harry said:


> Yep the rain in Blackpool is relentless - its only rudi's second walk so should i still take her tonight in the rain? I used to love walking my dogs in the rain but not sure if she will love it haha  xx


Hi Emily

Are you and Harry going to join Ruth & I with all the other NW Poos at Lytham St Anne's at the end if May??


----------



## MillieDog (Jun 1, 2011)

Gosh, rained here on and off for days. I seem to choose my dog walking times when the rain in on  Bought Millie a new rain coat at the weekend as she's grown out of her last one, didn't realise I'd need it so much, so soon.

Millie has a real knack of getting very, very wet with or without a coat on.

By the way, I read that we've had 75% of our annual rain fall, so in theory should be ok for water supply. But leaks, lack of resevoirs and increase in population since 1976 have contributed to the 'drought'. !!


----------



## Emily+Harry (Mar 31, 2012)

Kirsty said:


> Hi Emily
> 
> Are you and Harry going to join Ruth & I with all the other NW Poos at Lytham St Anne's at the end if May??


Hi kirsty i would love to meet you and ruth in May - what date and time and i will be there  would love to see other cockapoos  xxx


----------



## Emily+Harry (Mar 31, 2012)

Also i have found out tonight that Rudi loves her puddles  and we had a great walk  xx


----------



## Emily+Harry (Mar 31, 2012)

She is shattered after her treck and warming up nicely


----------



## lady amanda (Nov 26, 2010)

adorable photo! awwww. so cute.


----------



## Emily+Harry (Mar 31, 2012)

Thanks  she is changing all the time and coat getting curlier and curlier  i love it xx


----------



## francesjl (Mar 24, 2011)

And we're supposed to be having a drought ...


----------



## Kirsty (Sep 9, 2011)

Emily+Harry said:


> Hi kirsty i would love to meet you and ruth in May - what date and time and i will be there  would love to see other cockapoos  xxx


Go to the meets section of this Forum you need follow the thread called NW Poo Meet - Day At the Beach. Xx


----------



## MillieDog (Jun 1, 2011)

francesjl said:


> And we're supposed to be having a drought ...


Yeah, my garden has never looked for green and healthy in dought conditions 


Do I have the only cockapoo who loves to go out in the rain and run through muddly puddles  Even on our walk today, when the sun was unusually shining and ground has almost dried out - Millie found two muddy puddles and skidded through them  Not even a little paddle through, but a complete run, brake hard and send muddy water flying everwhere !


----------



## Kirsty (Sep 9, 2011)

That sounds so familiar! Cara's also found a liking for sheep poop now the fields in front of us have baby lambs and there mums in it xx


----------



## DONNA (Jan 7, 2011)

Im sick of the rain to ,wet and muddy dog followed by muddy paw prints all through the house !!
Off for a 2 hr hike with friends in abit (i have my waterproofs at the ready) im sure Buddy will need his 4 bath of the week when we get back.


----------



## JulesB (Mar 6, 2011)

francesjl said:


> And we're supposed to be having a drought ...


I'm the environment manager at work (I work for a construction firm) and the drought is my main focus at the moment as we can't landscape sites when finished. My site teams are now laughing as it's raining so much so are doing some planting to make the most of it!!

What confuses the issue more is that Anglian Water has a ban yet Cambridge Water doesn't yet!!! All such fun!! And ironic that it's rained every day since the ban came in!!!!!


----------

